# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Who Dies??

## Red08

Does anyone know who dies later this month?  I got a copy of Soaplife and there is an article about the explosion at The Dog - shows pictures of OB, Nancy, Becca, Justin and Russ.

----------


## tammyy2j

one or both of the Burton twins i'm thinking more Sophie

----------


## Rach33

I believe Joe may also be one of the victims

----------


## Chris_2k11

There's been that many rumours I don't know what to believe. I heard Mel is supposed to be a high contender though.

----------


## Lennie

I think it is the twins, Sam, Joe, Olivia. I heard rumours that it could be Jack as well

Jake is a likely person, but i hope he doesnt die

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't think they're killing off both the twins... just one. I think it's Mel and then Sophie just leaves the village after that.

I hope to god Olivia is on her way out. What a waste of space.

----------


## Red08

Is this all to do with the explosion or something else?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've now heard the explosion is not until September  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Jojo

Hollyoaks fans should prepare to shed a tear or two, as five locals are going to be killed off next month (September)

The fatalities will come after a fire devastates the Dog in the Pond during a student karaoke night. 

It will be the single biggest disaster to hit the small Chester community since the Channel 4 soap began more than 10 years ago. 

Mersey TV, who make the soap, are keeping tight-lipped about who will perish, but it definitely won't be Tony, Justin, Becca, Nancy, OB, Louise or Russ. 

All were recently spotted filming funeral scenes for the forthcoming tear-jerking storyline. 

There are a number of likely candidates, however. 

Mel and Sophie Burton were recently left homeless when the Valentines moved into their house. Will one or both of the twins be saying goodbye to the village? 

Sam Owen is currently on the run from the authorities after escaping from prison, where he was serving a 25-year sentence. 

Will the rapist go out in a blaze of glory rather than return to jail? 

Or will the Dean family and estranged wife Becca be mourning the loss of Jake?

----------


## Lennie

> I've now heard the explosion is not until September


Yes, i think its in the first week or second week of Sept, the articles should be out in tomorrows soap mags especailly All About Soap and Soaplife  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

i think that it will be The Twins, Joe, Hopefully Olivia, Sam and Maybe Jake, i hope its not Jake though!

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah it the 8th of September an hour long epsiode.

----------


## di marco

> Hollyoaks fans should prepare to shed a tear or two, as five locals are going to be killed off next month (September)
> 
> The fatalities will come after a fire devastates the Dog in the Pond during a student karaoke night. 
> 
> It will be the single biggest disaster to hit the small Chester community since the Channel 4 soap began more than 10 years ago. 
> 
> Mersey TV, who make the soap, are keeping tight-lipped about who will perish, but it definitely won't be Tony, Justin, Becca, Nancy, OB, Louise or Russ. 
> 
> All were recently spotted filming funeral scenes for the forthcoming tear-jerking storyline. 
> ...


thanks for posting that ems  :Smile:  i think itll be definitely sophie and sam, hopefully nicole, maybe mel and jake, and although hes not really involved in the storyline i think itll be joe as well. no ones mentioned this, but what about steph seeing as shes in the pub at the time?

----------


## X~xLaylax~X

so its on the 8th ? yay, cuz im goin on holiday 4 2 weeks n i dont get bak till the 8th ! but im gonna miss the runups to the fire  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> so its on the 8th ? yay, cuz im goin on holiday 4 2 weeks n i dont get bak till the 8th ! but im gonna miss the runups to the fire


yep its on the 8th, and you could always catch the runup on the omnibus on sunday!  :Smile:  welcome to the boards btw and just a friendly word of advice, text talk isnt allowed

----------


## X~xLaylax~X

> yep its on the 8th, and you could always catch the runup on the omnibus on sunday!  welcome to the boards btw and just a friendly word of advice, text talk isnt allowed


 oh yes sorry bout the text talk , its just a habbit from msn . wont do it agen. :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

You don't think anything happens to Steph do you cos I read on the other spoilers that she tries to rescue Jake cos he falls asleep drunk or something? I have a feeling someone may die who we aren't expecting maybe?  :Ponder:  hmm.. I hope it's not her. What do you think

----------


## di marco

> You don't think anything happens to Steph do you cos I read on the other spoilers that she tries to rescue Jake cos he falls asleep drunk or something? I have a feeling someone may die who we aren't expecting maybe?  hmm.. I hope it's not her. What do you think


yep thats what i suggested further up. i mean no ones expecting steph to die but now the spoilers say that i dont know. i mean she might get out safely with jake or she might not. although i suppose if steph dies then wouldnt it be more than likely that jake would too?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yep thats what i suggested further up. i mean no ones expecting steph to die but now the spoilers say that i dont know. i mean she might get out safely with jake or she might not. although i suppose if steph dies then wouldnt it be more than likely that jake would too?


Yeah it's more likely that Jake would die too if Steph dies unless someone else finds Jake and saves him.  :Smile:

----------


## babyblue

or steph and jake get out but steph dies later from smoke inhalation or getting hit on the head or something like that where you think they're okay but they collapse later.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah like what happened to Dawn in Emmerdale, where they thought she was gonna be ok but then died unexpectedly. I hope not though, I do like Steph.

----------


## Florijo

From http://www.tiscali.co.uk

An unwelcome visitor ambushes Nicole in the flat. It's Sam, and he demands she help him get revenge on those who collaborated to put him behind bars. The escapee's plan leads him to douse the Dog with petrol and threaten to set it alight if anybody in there moves - but the trapped drinkers' attempt to escape prompts him to put a flame to the fuel. While Clare plots her getaway, Russ rescues Nicole from her bonds and Calvin helps the Deans get out from upstairs, nobody is sure who will survive the fire.

I think the people that will die are Mel, Sophie, Sam and two others as five people are meant to die (unless more die and that is being kept secret)

----------


## laurouski

I hope Sophie doesn't die, I've been waiting for her and Russ' relationship to blossom for ages now!  :Love:  Don't tell me they're gonna kill her off now! I don't know about Mel, she's annoying right now with her alcoholism, but she is quite funny when she's sober and on the wagon.
I hope Olivia dies too, that girl is irritating!  :Thumbsdown: 
Oh, and I want Leo Valentine to die because then hopefully the kids will inherit the house, since he owns it now and I don't trust him.. Or like him.  :Ponder:  And he IS always in the pub. But then again they just don't want the Valentines to be happy, do they? Knowing Hollyoaks if he did die the kids wouldn't even inherit it.
I don't really like Sasha either but maybe two deaths is a bit too much..
I wouldn't have minded Justin dying but he isn't going to.  :Sad: 
I'm not sure about anyone else.
Oh, yeah! Sam! I'm not sure about him because I do hate him but I want him to go to prison or die in a different way, maybe get killed by Russ when he's trying to attack Sophie or something?
But FIVE people! That's alot!  :EEK!:  I hope I'm not too disappointed.



^ I can't wait to see what my little critter is!  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't have a clue to be honest- are Sophie and Mel leaving?? If so possibly them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've heard Mel is definitely being killed off.

----------


## di marco

ok i had a thought, do you think jake dies? cos if debbies back for a few epis it could be for jakes funeral?

----------


## di marco

> I've heard Mel is definitely being killed off.


really?  :Sad:  where did you hear that?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> really?  where did you hear that?


I've read it on quite a few forums, it might just be rumours though..  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who are these do you think?? I think the bottom one is one of the twins.

----------


## di marco

> Who are these do you think?? I think the bottom one is one of the twins.


yeh i think so too, i think the top ones jake

----------


## angelblue

The girl looks like mel but the guy sort of looks like joe or russ to me  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

or the top one looks a bit like sam?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I wish none of them would die as i have just got to know the characters and i like them all, unless they kill off the characters that i am least familiar with.

----------


## x Amby x

i think its Sophie and Sam in the picture, it doesnt look like Jake because hes got his hair shaved, and we know thats what Sams got, also you can just see the curls of Sophies hair!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

There are rumours that Mel, Sophie, Olivia, Joe and Sam all die in the fire, well these are the rumours that are circulating on the Digital Spy Forums.

----------


## Debs

i heard that sophie and mel die, cant remember where i heard it dont thinkit was here. and sam has to be one of the victims, his storyline has got to end somewhere and why not with him dieing

----------


## di marco

> i heard that sophie and mel die, cant remember where i heard it dont thinkit was here. and sam has to be one of the victims, his storyline has got to end somewhere and why not with him dieing


i agree, i definitely think one of thems going to be sam, im also sure that at least one of the twins, if not both of them, will die

----------


## Chris_2k11

Right i'm gonna go with Olivia, Jake, Sam, Joe, and Mel (cos she always seems to be the unlucky one! lol) And maybe Becca's baby if she's involved? Can't see them getting rid of her after all this time. I think Sophie will survive.. oh and not sure about Steph to be honest.. I have a feeling they may shock us and kill her off!  :Ponder:  who knows! 

Less than 2 weeks to go!  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

maybe when they said 5 would die, they meant 5 would die like almost instantly on that day, and maybe someone, like steph, would die later from like the smoke or something?

----------


## JoeBoy1987

there is an article in the most recent soaplife about the explosion and there is a picture of Joe carrying out oliva. OB and Russ crying (Seperatly) and mel or sophie (Hard to tell cos hair is full of blood looking very dead/critically injured

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

wel im guessing if OB and Russ are crying it must be both twins!!!!unless they are so covered in blood theyre unrecognisable and well be kept guessing who it is???
i thought the picture was russ and sophie but obviously not if russ if off rescuing nicole!!!
if joa and olivia are leaving maybe theyre the surprise exits - they die later from smoke inhalation or soemthing??
o well i guess well just have to wait and see... :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

awww but it cant be the twins, gid this sounds complicated if we cant work out who it is.

----------


## JoeBoy1987

Joe could also die as he is leaving soon. 
The new students are all there in the pub so maybe one of them dies. 
Jake and steph are upstairs in the flat above so maybe one of them

there are 3 definate possibilities who could die.

~Sam
~Mel
~Sophie - Pictures of reaths in ealier soap mags have the letter "i" in it (Although this could be olivia)

the actress who plays lousie said in an interview that she looses a few friends in the explosion and spent her recent scenes crying!

----------


## JoeBoy1987

Joe could also die as he is leaving soon. The new students are all there in the pub so maybe one of them dies. Jake and steph are upstairs in the flat above so maybe one of them

there are 3 definate possibilities who could die.

-Sam
-Mel
-Sophie - Pictures of reaths in ealier soap mags have the letter i in it (Although this could be olivia)

----------


## Florijo

I have just read the spoilers from just after the explosion. 

The victims are Mel, Sophie, Olivia, Sam and I think Joe.

----------


## gbnut

it will not be any of the new people as it has been well publisised that it is regulars / people that have been in it for a while.

----------


## Abbie

I'm still in shock that they are getting rid of so many people, it just means loads of new people, and they are ok well some, but only in small amounts. Ive been watching Hollyoaks for well nearly 2 years and when i think of when i first starting watching it, loads and loads of people have left since.

----------


## Florijo

It's a bit sad that for the likes of Olivia, her dying in this fire is her biggest storyline and even then she is just a bit part in it and is just a casualty of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

----------


## Abbie

> It's a bit sad that for the likes of Olivia, her dying in this fire is her biggest storyline and even then she is just a bit part in it and is just a casualty of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


 I know i feel so sorry for i mean the afct that she didnt do much wasnt really her fault they could of at least tried to give her a good stroyline.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sophie, Mel and Sam all die it confirmed. I think maybe Joe also

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh no! Did Sophie and Mel get axed, or decide to leave? I don't mind about Mel, but i really like Sophie and she should stay, not die!!!

----------


## true.moon

Is it just the twins who die or is it all the people involved like jess and olivia?? I like the twins and want them to stay but jess and olivia don't really have any good storylines anymore.

----------


## EE Rocks

Exactly, i want sophie to stay at least, but get rid of Olivia.

----------


## Abbie

I just have to say the adverts for this week look so good!!!!! i really cant wait now

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want to see the adverts.  :Crying:

----------


## itsme!

saw another one toady (advert) on e4 after tuesdays epidoe  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbnut

I thought it was ment to be an hour long special on friday but i see it is only 30 mins!!!
 :Sad:

----------


## itsme!

it is an hour isnt theres two parts to it im sure there is

----------


## Florijo

It is the first episode of the double bill on Thursday E4, then that episode is repeated on Friday C4 at 6pm and then we get the seond episode of the double bill afterwards. There is no E4 episode on Friday so we will see the aftermath on Monday C4.

----------


## Florijo

Pictures of funeral 

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...s7/Funeral.jpg

----------


## Katy

Those pictures look really sad. Im away on Friday, MUST remember to get someone to tape hollyoaks for me.

----------


## gbnut

i Always watch it on E4 and it is only on for 30 mins but i see it is on early on friday on c4 for 2 30 min episodes.

----------


## x Amby x

Awww those pictures are really sad! Well we know that the Twins die  :Sad:  and Sam and i hear Oliva dies as well but who else? I recon it might be Joe.

----------


## Florijo

Another pic 

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...rockbottom.jpg

Haven't a clue why J isn't having to identify Mel's body as well???? :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I saw the advert earlier!  :Cheer:  I saw the advert!  :Cheer:  

It looks great!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

> I saw the advert earlier!  I saw the advert!  
> 
> It looks great!


Me too, just made me more depressed that i cant watch it must phone round my darling family to see if anyone has a recoreder that works.

----------


## chimwemwe

> I don't think they're killing off both the twins... just one. I think it's Mel and then Sophie just leaves the village after that.
> 
> I hope to god Olivia is on her way out. What a waste of space.


totally agree about olivia. she's  like a wooden plank.

----------


## deadlyvampiress

I think part of it is to do with her not having any storylines. They've semi-given her one now which is stupid because Jessica wasn't as bossy towards her before as she is now and they already tackled Olivia being a doormat and not letting people walk all over her. I do agree that she is pretty wooden but they could have given her a chance to improve by giving her some storylines. I'm not really sure why they bother with the students anymore. They don't give them decent storylines. They are in it for a few episodes at the SU bar or the Dog and thats about it, nothing happens so it's no wonder people don't get attached to them. Going off the topic of the thread though, sorry, I'll shut up now.

----------


## fairygirl789

> Does anyone know who dies later this month?  I got a copy of Soaplife and there is an article about the explosion at The Dog - shows pictures of OB, Nancy, Becca, Justin and Russ.


Mel AND Sophie die, Joe dies trying to save olivia n sam dies n olivia had tht fight with jessica nnow they cant make up because she dies :Crying: 

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   it sooooo sad i liked mel n sophie!  :Crying:   :Crying:  why why why!  :Wal2l:  

soz bout tht i went a bit ova da top!

fairygirl789 xoxoxoxoxox

 :Angel:

----------


## fairygirl789

> I hope Sophie doesn't die, I've been waiting for her and Russ' relationship to blossom for ages now!  Don't tell me they're gonna kill her off now! I don't know about Mel, she's annoying right now with her alcoholism, but she is quite funny when she's sober and on the wagon.
> I hope Olivia dies too, that girl is irritating! 
> Oh, and I want Leo Valentine to die because then hopefully the kids will inherit the house, since he owns it now and I don't trust him.. Or like him.  And he IS always in the pub. But then again they just don't want the Valentines to be happy, do they? Knowing Hollyoaks if he did die the kids wouldn't even inherit it.
> I don't really like Sasha either but maybe two deaths is a bit too much..
> I wouldn't have minded Justin dying but he isn't going to. 
> I'm not sure about anyone else.
> Oh, yeah! Sam! I'm not sure about him because I do hate him but I want him to go to prison or die in a different way, maybe get killed by Russ when he's trying to attack Sophie or something?
> But FIVE people! That's alot!  I hope I'm not too disappointed.
> 
> ...


sophie mel joe olivia n sam die nicole tells sam tht their meetin @ the dog cuz he had a pan a boiling water n threatned to chuck it @ her!

----------


## fairygirl789

> Who are these do you think?? I think the bottom one is one of the twins.


russ saves sophie n takes her 2 da church n u think shes alive but then she dies cause she inhauled to much smoke nthe last thing she says to russ is "i love u!!!!!"  :Crying:  justin finks its jus mel who dies n then hes like "where sophie ?" n then russ is "im so mate it was to late" n then u c sophie wiv this green fing ova her n justin well sad n he keeps huggingher it soooo sad!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

xoxoxoxoxo

----------


## Abbie

awww thats so sad, i missed the last 15mins though!!!! but still its just so sad.

----------


## di marco

> Another pic 
> 
> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...rockbottom.jpg
> 
> Haven't a clue why J isn't having to identify Mel's body as well????


do you think they made a typing error in the mag (cos quite often they get mel and sophie mixed up) and that he has to identify mels body, cos sophie was in the church so the paramedics/police would know it was sophie as they were with her but he would need to identify mels cos she died in the pub?

----------


## x Amby x

> do you think they made a typing error in the mag (cos quite often they get mel and sophie mixed up) and that he has to identify mels body, cos sophie was in the church so the paramedics/police would know it was sophie as they were with her but he would need to identify mels cos she died in the pub?


i was thinking the exact same thing! Because he already knew Sophie was dead because he was in the church with her and the paramedics would have known it was her because there were so many people who knew her there, whereas Mel was crushed by all the rubble so they may not have known it her Mel straight away.

----------


## Florijo

Maybe he identified Mel when he was at the scene?

----------


## Abbie

> Maybe he identified Mel when he was at the scene?


 yer good point cos he went back to the church and said Mel was dead so he must of identified her right?

----------


## Katy

Is there one more person to die. I thought outside there was 5 body bags meaning 5 deaths Mel Sophie joe Olivia and Sam but then they showed Sophies body in the Church so unless they moved her theres another deat.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Is there one more person to die. I thought outside there was 5 body bags meaning 5 deaths Mel Sophie joe Olivia and Sam but then they showed Sophies body in the Church so unless they moved her theres another deat.


I thought they put Sophie in a bodybag before the ending...i just heard that those 5 were going to die, unless someone else dies from smoke inhalation that we don't know about, like a shock death to viewers.

----------


## Jojo

I saw 5 bodybags, and Justin hugging Sophie at the end, so they have either messed up a bit, or got it wrong, or there is someone else to die

----------


## Florijo

The bit with Justin hugging Sophie's body and then the scene with the 5 body bags was not in real time - it was the flashback, then it went back to the scene of the bodybags which was the same scene that they showed at the beginning. There are only 5 deaths as said so in the spoilers for tomorrow and in all the magazines. 

maybe in real life they wouldn't move Sophie's body like that but i think it was done for dramatic effect.

----------


## Abbie

> maybe in real life they wouldn't move Sophie's body like that but i think it was done for dramatic effect.


 I know thats what i was thinking, otherwise they would of told us who else died.

----------


## laurouski

> They've semi-given her one now which is stupid because Jessica wasn't as bossy towards her before as she is now


That's exactly what I thought!  :Clap:

----------


## laurouski

> sophie mel joe olivia n sam die nicole tells sam tht their meetin @ the dog cuz he had a pan a boiling water n threatned to chuck it @ her!


Well yes I know NOW! I did say that about 2 weeks ago!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

